# Core i5 760 Overclock



## spirit

Hi all, I'm getting a new motherboard and a CPU cooler pretty soon I hope and I'd like to try and overclock my i5 760. I've had the CPU for about a year running at 2.8GHz but I'd like to go beyond 3.0GHz. I heard some people are getting 3.8GHz out of this CPU, but I was wondering if I could get a stable overclock on an ASUS P7P55D-E LX motherboard and an Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 CPU cooler? (I am hoping to get these). I've never overclocked before but I have looked around and it seems quite easy to do. I don't want to destroy my CPU obviously, so the question I am asking is really what is the highest frequency I can get on my i5 760 with the Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 CPU cooler?? Thanks.


----------



## khajvah

i would never overclock my CPU mine is pentium 4
Mate you have got a nice CPU, i dont think you need that 0.2 GHz. i dont think you will see the difference or it's just sounds nice (3.0 GHz) 
dont ruin your core i5


----------



## spirit

khajvah said:
			
		

> i dont think you need that 0.2 GHz. i dont think you will see the difference


I wouldn't overclock to just 3.0GHz, I'd go a bit beyond that, maybe 3.4GHz or 3.6GHz. I'm not sure, I don't want to ruin my CPU, but if I can get a stable overclock that isn't going to fry my system then I might.


----------



## salvage-this

How high you can take it completely depends on your chip.  Some chips are better for OCing than others.  Just the luck of the draw.  

I am in the process of OCing my i7 930 currently and I found this guide.  It was really helpful.  I still have more tweaking to do but it gets you a lot of the way to getting a really good stable OC with these processors.

http://www.overclockers.com/3-step-guide-overclock-core-i3-i5-i7/


----------



## khajvah

Well it is your choice, maybe i am wrong but i think, if they made that 2.8GHz, it is not good idea to overclock.(if you have good CPU ofc.)


----------



## salvage-this

It's really not as hard or as dangerous as you think.  If it is done properly (important), a CPU will be well out of it's useful life before it will die from an overclock.


----------



## spirit

@salvage-this Thanks for the link you provided, great guide! Will bookmark. I will think about overclocking but would I see the difference between 2.8GHz and say 3.4GHz-3.8GHz?


----------



## salvage-this

That really depends on what you are doing.  I noticed a difference when a OCed my PII 955  from 3.2 to 3.8 while playing BFBC2.  I get better FPS while playing because I could handle the Physics better.  You might see an difference while encoding large files or doing video editing but for general every day use, no it will not make much of a difference.


----------



## spirit

I do video editing and I run virtual machines... will I notice the difference with the VMs do you think?


----------



## salvage-this

probably not but I suppose it could help.


----------



## spirit

Ok I might not then, we'll see what I think nearer the time. I'm still going to hopefully get a Freezer Xtreme rev.2 because I don't like the stock cooler, it's not brilliant. :-/


----------

